# 3D background suggestions



## rotachoc (May 30, 2016)

Looking for 3D background suggestions for 
CADE Alumate LTW1500 measures 1500Lx660Wx800H
Who is the best in the business when it comes down to 3D backgrounds???

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... boN92tdqQW


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

I really like Universal Rocks. They did a custom background for my odd-sized, Eurobraced, weird overflow 110 gal. The customer service was great and the background looks awesome.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I second Universal Rocks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Look into Nature Decor or Aqua Decor. Those things look ridiculous.


----------

